

The Pope Gets an Offical Twitter Account - jhull
http://www.nytimes.com/reuters/2012/12/03/technology/03reuters-pope-twitter.html?hp

======
jhull
I wonder if he will eclipse the current top 10 [1] and if priests worldwide
will encourage their folks to "follow" him

[1] <http://twittercounter.com/pages/100>

